# Wow... micros really make a difference!



## CaysE (May 21, 2006)

I've only been dosing macro nutrients in my tank for about 2 weeks, and last week I finally started dosing micros as well. Out of nowhere, my ludwigia leaves grew twice the size they used to be! Amazing! :fun:


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Plants need them to thrive


----------

